# What's the best warrior/melee fighter type in Warhammer



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm going either with war dancer or vampire knight

what do you think?


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Blood Knights are great because they can be "healed," but their Frenzy can be a serious Achilles Heel to them. They are incredibly strong, though, with plenty of attacks. I'll probably have to agree with you here, MtM, if only with respect to Cavalry.

For infantry, I'll have to say Sword Masters of Hoeth. There are plenty of things that can crumple them (shooting, some magic, etc, all of which seem to be out of the scope of the question at hand), but just considering the Sword Masters themselves, they're renowned for obliterating entire units at a time with a minimum number of models.

War Dancers are great, yes, but I like the stability and capability of the Sword Masters just slightly more. Sword Masters' focus overrides the adaptability of the War Dancers. However, I am considering the High Elven army as a whole, too. If I wanted a durable infantry unit, I'd go with Phoenix Guard. If I wanted a can opener unit, I'd go for White Lions. If I wanted a unit to slice swathes through enemy formations, that alone rests in the capable hands of the Sword Masters.

A close second would be Chaos Warriors. They have just as many options as War Dancers (but only with equipment, marks, etc), but they offer a wide array of uses and tactical implications. They're durable and have a heft offensive capacity to boot.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Ascendant Valor said:


> Blood Knights are great because they can be "healed," but their Frenzy can be a serious Achilles Heel to them. They are incredibly strong, though, with plenty of attacks. I'll probably have to agree with you here, MtM, if only with respect to Cavalry.
> 
> For infantry, I'll have to say Sword Masters of Hoeth. There are plenty of things that can crumple them (shooting, some magic, etc, all of which seem to be out of the scope of the question at hand), but just considering the Sword Masters themselves, they're renowned for obliterating entire units at a time with a minimum number of models.
> 
> ...


wow nice commentary, I was asking the question more from a fluff perspective but your tabletop breakdown was enlightening

i think the war dancers look the coolest though, tattooed celtic-inspired elven berserker-ninjas...you have to admit that's pretty tight :biggrin:


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Fluff wise... Is Gotrek awesome enough to be considered his own type? :biggrin: I'd probably say Blood Knights, because they're VAMPIRES!!!!!!!!


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

BloodAngelsfan said:


> Fluff wise... Is Gotrek awesome enough to be considered his own type? :biggrin: I'd probably say Blood Knights, because they're VAMPIRES!!!!!!!!


what am i hearing this correctly? a dwarf is a better fighter than the sages of heoth, the way watchers of athel loren and the true priests of sigmar helndhammer:shok:. oh and screw vampires id go with swordmasters any day or perhaps white lions.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

scolatae said:


> oh and screw vampires id go with swordmasters any day or perhaps white lions.


elves who specialize in fighting with axes...cool (just looked up white lions:mrgreen


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Chosen with GWs and the Mark of Khorne (and a 12 on the Eye of the Gods).

S6, 3A, Stubborn and a 4+ Ward!


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

scolatae said:


> what am i hearing this correctly? a dwarf is a better fighter than the sages of heoth, the way watchers of athel loren and the true priests of sigmar helndhammer:shok:. oh and screw vampires id go with swordmasters any day or perhaps white lions.


Yeah!!! Gotrek could pwn Sigmarite priest or a way watcher any day. And by best I meant most skilled or powerful, I'm not a fan of Vamps.


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I dunno about who is the strongest as such, but when it comes to fighting horde armies, it's witch elves every time!

(Although you have to admit, the models for corsairs are much prettier!)

Tatsu


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

`Thirster owns quite alot of stuff but for me its has to be Vamp Lords, I mean common! the customisability ( spelling? lol ) is immense, either a CC monster or an awesome Wizard, if not both...

The best rank and file infantry at melee..... Sword masters( or Executioners? ) with Blood Knights on the charge being up there and of course all the chaosy stuff like Daemons, Chosen etc


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> The best rank and file infantry at melee..... Sword masters( or Executioners? ) with Blood Knights on the charge being up there and of course all the chaosy stuff like Daemons, Chosen etc


Aww, god I hate to say this but on the battle field swordsmasters will own executioners every time. The executioners will all be dead before they even get to raise their swords! Not to mention killing blow isn't exactly helpful if you're S6 (unless you're fighting cavalry)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lol, true, I wasn`t sure as I dont play Dark Elves, but from reading the malus darkblade.. cycle? and other sources I got the impression they were devastating in CC:laugh:


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

Slayers... Slayers full stop... They Wanna Die... and most of the time, they don't cos nothing can kill them! [which makes me think they should get some extra toughness or save vs Missiles... as seeing a single Slayer die from missile fire is pretty stupid imho!]


----------



## hawkes (Apr 13, 2009)

for a unit i would i have 2 go with blood knights, but fluff wise i would have 2 say ogre maneater or any ogre come on they killed and ate the sky giants for goodness sake


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Fluffwise Abhorash wins....


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I have to put my vote in for chaos warriors or blood knights, just based on how their table top stats somewhat match the prowess the fluff entails.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Fluffwise I would have to go for Ogres as well, especially a tyrant or a hunter. Fluff wise an ogre carrying a bolt thrower and having tusks as pets has got to be a winner in my opinion.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Surprised no one has mentioned chaos knights tougher than blood knights with chaos armour. But for martial prowess i have to go for sword masters anyony who can slice an arrow in mid flight and cut a candle in half without disturbing the flame gets my vote. ogres are big and scary but not well trained and get places due to brute strength


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Chosen with GWs and the Mark of Khorne (and a 12 on the Eye of the Gods).
> 
> S6, 3A, Stubborn and a 4+ Ward!


First of all thats a lot of points together with a lot of luck (1/12 for the eye of the Gods).
I"ll top that with a humble phoenix guard; 1A, ASF, S5, Fear and 4+ WS. 

For best melee fighter I'd go for Swordmasters. 
15pts of blade swinging gory glory, and no bragging.
they're pro and they know it, awesome mentality!

Here's the difference in mentality:
<Goblin> Wow I killed something, I'm badass!
<Chaos Warrior> Wow I kill for fun, I'm badass!
<Blood Knight> Wow...... can't think...... no brainwaves...... got no ass..... I'm just bad.......
<Swordmaster's enemy> Wow they give clean deaths, they're badass!


----------



## Abhorash (May 28, 2009)

It has to be Abhorash . People are trying to bring in the rules into this . Its in the fluff forums so rules shouldn't be taken into account .


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

dragon ogres anyone?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Can we include monsters because if so I would like to nominate the greatest dragon usable-Galrauch! 

Being a lord of change and a rock hard dragon is not to be sniffed at.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

bobss said:


> Fluffwise Abhorash wins....


Actually, Indraugnir wins. Without the aid of magical hoodickies, it killed 4 of the Greater Daemons in single combat, along with Aenarion.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Actually, Indraugnir wins. Without the aid of magical hoodickies, it killed 4 of the Greater Daemons in single combat, along with Aenarion.


Indraugnir slew a Great Unclean One with its ''cleansing fire'', whilst Aenarion butchered the Greater Daemons of the other Gods, with the Widowmaker. 

However, one must also note that Aenarion _did_ reduce a Daemon Prince to steaming ichor with merely a ''throw of his hunting spear'', although again, his grace was blessed by Asuryan. 

Even before Abhorash drunk the elixer created by Nefferata by the hand of Arkhan (Nagash the Unbroken _does_ have its uses:biggrin He was reputed to have been the ''Greatest warrior in all of Lahmia and Nehekhara'', and fought without blessings, God-feared tools of war nor magically-forged armour.


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

i persona;y think aborosh or gotrek L) both fluff wise are unstobable killinmg machines


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Grimgor Ironhide nuff said....:biggrin:

Skar


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Abhorash after drinking the blood of a Red Dragon, How many Vamps can claim never have to drink blood again? He is the guy who bosses the Blood Knights. Badass.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

if we are going to nominate monsters i nominate krakanrok the black father of the dragon ogres i mean you cant beat a living mountain(atleast when he is not sleeping)


----------



## Tel Asra Nejoar (Mar 16, 2010)

Felix Jaeger, ordinary guy gets dragged around by a dwarven slayer(Gptrek no less), and manages to actually keep pace. The guys been to the chaos wastes, through skaven plots, beneath the mountains in Karak eightpeaks, and into the lair of evil wizards. he even manages to (almost) keep pace with Gotreks achievements, which is no mean feat. hes killed chaos infested dragons, chaos warriors, had a hand in taking out a bloodthirster, countless beastmen, orcs, and gobbos. (nearly) destroys a chaos champion, and will get no recognition for these acts from his own people as hes an outlaw, and a disturber of the peace in the eyes of Empire law. cant get much better than that.


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2010)

Yilmar said:


> First of all thats a lot of points together with a lot of luck (1/12 for the eye of the Gods).
> I"ll top that with a humble phoenix guard; 1A, ASF, S5, Fear and 4+ WS.
> 
> For best melee fighter I'd go for Swordmasters.
> ...


Uhh, Blood Knight's are quite capable of thinking, lol. Being Vampire's and all.


----------



## easytiger (Sep 19, 2010)

I´d have to plum for Eltharion....the blind version from a couple of years ago...deadly!!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Single most powerful mansized fighter: Aenarion
Most powerful monster: Probably Galrauch, despite his shitty shitty rules in the current codex.

I want to see Teclis vs Nagash in order to see who's the most powerful caster...


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> I want to see Teclis vs Nagash in order to see who's the most powerful caster...


My bet is on nagash i mean he almost waked up all the dead being in the world and personaly made an lore about them.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

cain the betrayer said:


> My bet is on nagash i mean he almost waked up all the dead being in the world and personaly made an lore about them.


Yeah but he only knows necromantic magic. Teclis knows every Lore for every wind of magic as well as High Magic (the most powerful school of spellcasting). He also banishes greater daemons for fun.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Fluff wise, best melee fighters have to be Slayers, and yes they pwn HE all day, four words; war of the beard, who won?

Tabletop wise, Swordmasters are absolutely insance in CC, especially against dwarfs; 2 Strength 6 attacks, always hitting first with re-rolls for misses. Work that one out.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Fluff wise, best melee fighters have to be Slayers, and yes they pwn HE all day, four words; war of the beard, who won?
> 
> Tabletop wise, Swordmasters are absolutely insance in CC, especially against dwarfs; 2 Strength 6 attacks, always hitting first with re-rolls for misses. Work that one out.


Erm... Swordmasters are S5. They're base strength 3 with a GW. Only Nobles/princes/white lions get to S6. Go and have a chat with whoever you're playing against with High Elves, and point it out to them, and then watch as they scurry over to the nearest box of lions and purchase them. Swordmasters are insane in CC, it's a shame that most people with common sense will shoot the bujeezus out of them with their T3 and heavy armour only.


----------



## Raging Platipus (Aug 21, 2010)

Fluff wise....Errr Krakonrok (I think that's how you spell it...) Cause he's to massive to actually hurt, and then Crom


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that Malekith, pre-burning, post-circlet is in the running. Stronger than 100 High Elf soldiers, and uses magic to do all kinds of awesome stuff (i.e. turning into a giant blue fireball comet thing).

Midnight


----------

